# Aquarium Liquid Glass nano coating from Germany



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## GHNelson (17 Sep 2013)

Very interesting..


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## webworm (17 Sep 2013)

Wonder if it copes with 100% immersion, might be worth offering to run a test of some sort.


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## GHNelson (17 Sep 2013)

What application did you order?


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## GHNelson (17 Sep 2013)

You must be loaded.....£224.95 a litre.
Liquid Gold indeed....
Keep us posted....maybe you could do a quicker test within a fresh water tank with 2 pieces of glass....one with the application, one without.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## webworm (17 Sep 2013)

Perhaps for a real test it you should coat half the aquarium glass.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Sep 2013)

Jack12 said:


> considering how much I spend a year on chemical cleaning agents around home this is not expensive at all in a long run! this is what they claim actually "30ml of our Hard Surface Formulation and is enough to cover most hard surfaces in the average home" and single application is suppose to last 12 months. In a long run this is a lot of savings ££££ and cleaning time really...


 
You have a point....I have a kitchen and bathroom that has glass panels instead of tiles...so could well be worth purchasing some.
hoggie


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## DrRob (17 Sep 2013)

Jack12 said:


> Its next day shipping so I will get it tomorrow and start testing. Interesting will be to spray emersed grown plants and submerge them... will they continue to grow as if emersed?


 

No, they won't. It claims to not interfere with gas exchange, not change it. The difference in conditions, CO2 to say the least, is huge.


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## DrRob (17 Sep 2013)

What I can imagine is that it may be useful on slow growing plants like anubius that tend to algae up. Faster growers would do well with no algae on the leaves but would lose the coating as they grow.


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## ale36 (17 Sep 2013)

sound good for people that live in very hard water areas and have glass shower panels, also around the taps to stop lime scale build up............................. I just though maybe take the water out of the toilet bowl and use this, you might never have to clean it again?


----------



## Jack12 (17 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## squid102 (17 Sep 2013)

It reminds me of the Alec Guinness film "The Man in the White Suit." He invents a cloth that never gets dirty but then has the whole establishment and unions trying to bring him down because it will put so many people out of work.

Looking at the manufacturer's claims on liquid glass it potentially has hundreds of uses. If I had some the firsts things I would use it on would be:
Aquarium, obviously, including the inside of all the hoses and glass ware
Glasses and sunglasses
Car window screen
Toilet, anything that helps with that is a plus
Ipad, mobile phone
Carpet
Chairs
Bathroom tiles
Children
Husband
Car


----------



## Jack12 (27 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## Jack12 (27 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Sep 2013)

Ask a local glass place they will have off cuts I'm sure they would be happy to let you have.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sa80mark (27 Sep 2013)

As above, if not try asda or poundland etc for a few of those cheap picture frames with the metal clips there normally £ 1 for 2


----------



## Jack12 (27 Sep 2013)

s


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Oct 2013)

How's this worked out thus far?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimT (23 Oct 2013)

Will this work against condensation on an aquarium lid too? Now that would be perfect!


----------



## Jack12 (23 Oct 2013)

s


----------



## roadmaster (24 Oct 2013)

Am wondering if coating plant leaves such as Anubia mentioned, might not hinder the plant's ability to absorb nutrient's through their leaves?


----------



## Jack12 (24 Oct 2013)

s


----------



## roadmaster (24 Oct 2013)

Jack12 said:


> SiO2 is now being applied to plants grown in Green houses. This is breathable material that also provides protection against insects and fungi that otherwise require the use of pesticide. It also stretches as plants grow.


 

Is good to know.


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2013)

It doesn't take nutrients through its leaves in a greenhouse


----------



## Jack12 (24 Oct 2013)

s


----------



## geoffbark (27 Oct 2013)

Jack12 said:


> Well I am convinced it works, I now need to find glass sheets to test in aquarium, can't think of where to get two small pieces


 
You could use a couple of glass jars or alike!


----------



## Mortis (23 Nov 2013)

Any updates ? Which one did you use ? They seem to have quite a few types on the site


----------



## Mortis (28 Dec 2013)

Just bumping because its been a while and Id like to know how its been going. Did you apply the hard surfaces version ?


----------



## Jack12 (28 Dec 2013)

s


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2013)

What happened to "left it under the sea for a year"? I was getting interested in it. Coat all my rocks and aquarium glass so algae can't grow on it.


----------



## Jack12 (2 Jan 2014)

s


----------



## Mortis (3 Jan 2014)

Disappointing. I guess it would have gotten scraped off while using a glass magnet or algae scraper anyways. Its similar to the nano coatings available for cars like cquartz


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

i Was thinking of trying some gtechniq c2v3 or DLUX on my glass while its empty.  hmmm wonder if ill bother now.


----------



## Jack12 (3 Jan 2014)

s


----------



## Jack12 (3 Jan 2014)

s


----------



## Jack12 (3 Jan 2014)

s


----------

